

Ask HN: Looking for constructive feedback on my Start-up - captaincrunch

Hey everyone,<p>I posted this quite a while ago, but since have improved a few things.<p>I'm looking for some feed back on my start-up for algorithmic traders.<p>The address is: https://algxchange.com
======
SMrF
Does it do anything yet? Or is this just a fake landing page for harvesting
email addresses for future beta accounts?

I only noticed the very top bar the second time I loaded the page. I was
looking for more content to help me determine whether this was a legit site or
not, and I couldn't find it.

Breaking the bullets out into the grey boxes is awkward.

"Its pretty advanced" I'm not sure you want to put qualifiers like this, it's
either advanced or it's not. If your target audience knows about the
techniques you are using for the calculations, there's probably not a need to
even say it's 'advanced'. Maybe you could get away with 'sophisticated'?

~~~
captaincrunch
First of all, thanks for the attention, and help.

It's up and functional (predictions API and the virtual trading API).

What type of info should I add? (What would someone look for on a page)

I'll try and figure out the bullets, and will rewrite the "Its pretty
advanced". I missed it.

